# CO Unit 40 Elk - 4th Season



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

So this hunt is coming up soon! Like 2 1/2 weeks I think, WOW! My understanding of this unit during 4th season is that you need weather to push elk to you. I'm planning on hunting the Utah/Colorado border, since it has the most public land, but it's still so warm out that I can't imagine any kind of migration happening. 

Since this isn't an easy tag to draw, I'm posting in hopes that some people might be willing to help out...Any love? Are there other areas you might recommend checking out on the unit (that aren't private...unless you know of a cool landowner)? And recommendations or info? Anybody had this tag before or know much else about the unit?

Hopefully I can get some help from you veterans, but either way look forward to a recap on this thread after the hunt!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck, this unit is mostly private and you need to know just where you are located since Colorado doesn't require the landowner to post their property or even fence it. If you haven't done any scouting then you are really going to be in for a tough hunt. Most landowners will have their properties leased out to outfitters for the deer and elk hunts so finding one that will give you any access is a real long shot. 

I would suggest for you to call a hunt planner that is provided by the Colorado Parks and Wildlife at 303-291-7526 and see what they have to say. You might also try to call the regional biologist for that area but don't expect for them to return your call until late November since they will be out in the field. 

Finally I would suggest as a last recourse to turn the tag back in and do some research on a better unit for access.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Critter. I've got those onXmaps so that should help with the public/private land issue (I bought CO's map specifically for this hunt). I tried calling a biologist about 2 weeks ago but still haven't heard back, I've never heard of a hunt planner, what is that?

As for the tough hunt, from what I was able to find it seems like there are an absurd amount of elk living in this unit, so I was thinking it wouldn't be very difficult. Is this not the case? I know most of the unit is private, but if I hang around that public land near the Utah border wouldn't I have just as good of a shot at finding elk as any private land? It seems like maybe you've been there before, so I'm hoping you know:mrgreen: haha. Thanks again!

Any/all feedback is appreciated, keep it coming!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to hunt the Deloris Triangle before the access through what is now a wilderness area cut it off and I never did see a elk but that was north of the Glade Park store. But I haven't hunted the Colorado side. If you have never been there it is loaded with cedars and flat land with deep canyons and ridges running towards the Utah border. 

I have never used the hunt planners but from what I have heard they do help out on where to go and what to expect. As far as talking to a biologist they have been busy this last couple of months with all the hunts going on so I really wouldn't expect a reply back until after the hunts around Thanksgiving time. 

If you can get around the private you may have a good hunt but it is hard to say if you have never been there before. I have a friend that lives in the area and I'll see if I can get in touch with him and get you some idea of where to go.


----------

